# [OC-Check] EVGA GTX 580 Classified 3GB



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GTX580 Classified ist das neue Flaggschiff von EVGA. Welches Overclocking-Potential
 in der 3GB Varriante steckt möchte ich in diesem Thread kurz testen.*


​*Bezugsquelle:
*EVGA Europe​* 

Impressionen:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EVGA hat die Karte mit Spannungsauslesepunkten bestückt um vGPU, vMEM und vPLL im laufenden Betrieb messen zu können. Allerdings vermisse ich passende Kabel um diese Spannungen einfach auszulesen. Auf der Rückseite des PCB findet sich außerdem noch ein kleiner Schalter um zwischen dem normalen und dem OC-BIOS zu wählen. Laut EVGA werden so der Überstrom- und Temperaturschutz außer Kraft gesetzt. Des weiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass die GPU Spannung bei Anwahl des OC-BIOSes um 20mV angehoben wird (Standard 1130mV).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach Entfernen der Plastikabdeckung erblicken wir den 80mm großen Radiallüfter welcher mit sehr viel Lärm die Luft auf die Kühlfinnen der Vapor-Chamber drückt. Die Karte bleibt dadurch selbst im 3D Betrieb relativ kühl mit etwa 65°C. Im 2D Betrieb ist die Karte angenehm leise was sich im 3D-Betrieb aber sehr schnell ändert. Ich besitze leider kein Schalldruckmessgerät aber als Referenz kann ich sagen, dass ein Scythe Ultra Kaze mit 3000 U/min deutlich leiser ist!
Ein Blick auf die Slotblende verrät, dass die Karte stark auf Overclocking optimiert wurde. So finden sich keine HDMI Anschlüsse sondern Dual-DVI und der 5-Pin-Anschluss für den EVGA EVBot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend habe ich die Vapor-Chamber demontiert und wir blicken auf die Kühlplatte für Speicher und Spannungswandler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun kommen wir zum Herz der EVGA GTX580 Classified. Um auch unter Extrembedingungen stabile Spannungen bereit zu stellen wurde die Karte vom Hersteller mit einer 14 + 3 Phasen Spannungsversorgung ausgestattet (Referenzdesign: 8 ; MSI GTX580 Lightning: 16). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Details:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Standardspannungen unter Last:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Overclocking:*

*Testsystem:*
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
Intel Core i7 2600K (4000MHz mit Luftkühlung)
2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT (933MHz CL7-7-6-17 1T)
EVGA GTX580 Classified 3GB
Windows 7 64-Bit


Im ersten Schritt habe ich die Spannungen im Auslieferungszustand gelassen und per MSI Afterburner die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 100% gestellt. Im 3DMark06 konnte ich die Karte auf stabile 940MHz Core und 1175MHz Memory übertakten. Bei 950MHz kam es bereits vereinzelt zu Abstürzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um noch höhere Taktraten zu erreichen ist ein Anheben der Spannungen nötig. Dies ermöglicht EVGA per Software allerdings nur bis 1180mV GPU-Spannung. vPLL und vMemory lassen sich per Software nicht verändern. Hierfür ist der EVGA EVBot notwendig welcher sich per 5-Pin Kabel direkt mit der Karte verbinden lässt.

Der EVBot bietet nahezu uneingeschränkte Spannungseinstellungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spannung|Stock|Max.|in Schritten
vGPU|1,1500V|1,6000V|0,0125V
vPLL|1,0500V|1,6000V|0,0500V
vDDQ|1,7000V|2,4820V|0,0600VUm den EVBot mit der GTX 580 Classified zu verwenden ist erst ein Update nötig welches allerdings nur über ein EVGA Classified Mainboard durchgeführt werden kann. Da ich ein solches Mainboard im Moment nicht mehr besitze musste ich mir einen anderen Weg suchen an einen passenden EVBot zu kommen. Ich bin aber sehr positiv vom EVGA Support überrascht, da mir sofort ein neuer EVBot als Austauschmodell angeboten wurde.

So bald ich einen funktionsfähigen EVBot habe werde ich die Karte mit DICE und LN2 weitertesten.

Der Pot passt schon mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Overclocking Update mit Trockeneis (09.10.2011):*

Um die Karte weiter an ihre Grenzen zu treiben habe ich 12,6kg Trockeneis mit einem der8auer Raptor GPU-Pot verwendet. Zwischen GPU Pot und Grafikkarte, sowie zwischen Backplate und Grafikkarte habe ich je eine 6mm Schicht mit Armaflex angebracht, um die Bildung von Kondenswasser zu verhindern. 

Während des Benchens musste ich feststellen, dass der Speicher der Karte Kälte nicht gut verkraftet. Bei meinen ersten beiden Anläufen habe ich nur die GPU übertaktet. Dies führte allerdings dazu, dass der Speicher selbst unter Last nicht warm wurde. Nach etwa 3 Stunden war mein Bildschirm übersät von Artefakten. Auch mehrfaches Neustarten und das Verwenden von Standardtakt und Spannung brachte keine Verbesserung. Also hieß es Auftauen und alles neu Isolieren. Anschließend funktionierte die Karte wieder ohne Probleme. 
Getestet habe ich die GTX580 Classified mit dem 3DMark2003 welcher die Grafikkarte sehr stark belastet. Die Ergebnisse sowie die verwendeten Spannungen und Temperaturen könnt ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen. 

Screenshot des besten Runs mit 1160MHz GPU-Takt und 1235MHz Speichertakt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






.
|Standard|OC (Luft)|OC (DICE)
GPU-Takt|855MHz|940MHz|1160MHz
vGPU|1130mV|1146mV|1315mV
GPU-Temp.(Last)|~60°C|~65°C|~ -65°C
Shader-Takt|1710MHz|1880MHz|2320MHz
Speicher-Takt|1053MHz|1175MHz|1235MHz
vMEM|1711mV|1711mV|1894mV
Und noch ein paar Bilder des Setups 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Bericht!
Jetzt muss die Kartenur noch mit LN2 gut laufen und dann haben wir einen dritten Spieler neben Matrix und Lightning!


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2011)

@ fuzz3l: Danke  Das hoffe ich auch!

Picdump:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserker (4. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Bericht,bin auch mal gespannt was die Karte unter LN2 kann. Top auch,dass man  keine Mods mehr an der Karte durchführen muss,quasi angenehmes benchen.Aber heftig,dass der Radiallüfter echt so laut sein soll. Warum hast du dich eigentlich für die 3GB Variante entschieden?  

Falls das mit dem EVBot Austausch nicht klappt,habe hier noch ein 4WAY was ich zur Zeit nicht benutze,kannst es dir sonst mal ausleihen.


----------



## Dr.House (4. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur geil die Karte  will auch endlich wieder benchen 

Ich warte noch auf die 1,5 GB Version   EVBot muss ich auch tauschen lassen...


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2011)

Berserker schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht,bin auch mal gespannt was die Karte unter LN2 kann. Top auch,dass man  keine Mods mehr an der Karte durchführen muss,quasi angenehmes benchen.Aber heftig,dass der Radiallüfter echt so laut sein soll. Warum hast du dich eigentlich für die 3GB Variante entschieden?
> 
> Falls das mit dem EVBot Austausch nicht klappt,habe hier noch ein 4WAY was ich zur Zeit nicht benutze,kannst es dir sonst mal ausleihen.



Super danke für das Angebot  Werde ich mir merken falls das mit EVGA nicht klappt!

Die 1,5GB war nicht lieferbar  Und laut k|ngp|n lässt sich bei beiden Varrianten der Speicher gleich gut übertakten.




Dr.House schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil die Karte  will auch endlich wieder benchen
> 
> Ich warte noch auf die 1,5 GB Version   EVBot muss ich auch tauschen lassen...


 
Ja endlich mal wieder was vernünftiges von EVGA  So muss das sein. Es sind übrigens noch 2 weitere Dinge von EVGA auf dem Weg zu mir die dich sicher auch freuen würden


----------



## Dr.House (4. Oktober 2011)

1. Evga FTW 
2. ??? Extreme Kit für die neue Classified

Sag schon ...


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2011)

Oops 3 Dinge  Das Exreme Kit habe ich vergessen 

2x GTX285 Classified  Nicht mehr die neuesten Karten aber trotzdem was feines.


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder  bin mal gespannt wie sich die karte unter Kälte schlägt...


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2011)

Da passt der EKL Peter sicher auch druff, verdammt jetzt überleg ich wirklich ob ich mir die das Monster hole


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da passt der EKL Peter sicher auch druff, verdammt jetzt überleg ich wirklich ob ich mir die das Monster hole


 Diese Karte kaufen und dann mit Lukü betreiben? Ich glaube du hast den Sinn der Karte noch nicht verstanden. 

@der8auer: Danke für den netten kleinen Bericht. 1,15 Volt default sind allerdings auch schon mal eine Hausnummer. Bin gespannt was du sub0 rausholen kannst.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2011)

Nur weil die Karte für extrem OC ausgelegt ist, heißt dass noch lange nicht das man gleich mit LN2 und den ganzen Schrott anrücken muss.
Daher halte dich mit solch Äußerungen zurück


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nur weil die Karte für extrem OC ausgelegt ist, heißt dass noch lange nicht das man gleich mit LN2 und den ganzen Schrott anrücken muss.
> Daher halte dich mit solch Äußerungen zurück


 Hoppla, bitte nicht über die Ironie stolpern. 

Allerdings sollte man sich dann wirklich gut überlegen, ob einem der Aufpreis für maßenhaft Extreme-OC-Features der Einsatz unter Lukü wirklich Wert ist.


----------



## Santanos (5. Oktober 2011)

Also mich würde ja noch die Hydro - Variante interessieren. Aber wenn ich das so lese werden unter Wasser bestimmt die 1GHz fallen.


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2011)

Die schöne Karte mit einem anderen Luftkühler zu verschandeln wäre auch eine Sünde 

Wenn dann auf Stock lassen, oder eben auf Wakü umbauen 

Wenn man die Karte nicht wegen der OC-Features kauft und nicht wegen des Aussehens, dann kann man auch jede Referenzkarte nehmen und sich das Geld sparen


----------



## Markusretz (5. Oktober 2011)

Finde die Karte zwar nett, aber der Chip an sich ist nicht so berauschend.
Bei 1,15V "nur" 940Mhz. Meine schafft bei 1,15V schon ihre 980Mhz.
Klar hat meine unter extremOC das nachsehen wegen der Spannungsversorgung, aber trotzdem hätte ich mir etwas besser selektierte Chips gewünscht


----------



## Ahab (5. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Review.  Bin SEHR gespannt was das Biest unter Extrembedingungen stemmt.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2011)

k|ngp|n hat schon etwa 20 Karten getestet und meinte, dass die besten nur etwa 950MHz GPU-Takt schaffen. Da ist meine mit 940MHz noch im Rahmen. Manche Referenzkarten lassen sich vielleicht im niedrigen Spannungsbereich besser übertakten scheitern aber unter LN2 an der begrenzten Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Cey (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was man aus der Karte rausholen kann. Ich finde, sie ist ausschließlich für LN2 geschaffen worden, denn selbst für Wasser reicht der Strombedarf des Normaldesigns locker aus.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2011)

Habe gerade noch mal eine Email von EVGA erhalten. Der neue EVBot wird morgen verschickt. Ich hoffe, dass er noch vorm Wochenende bei mir eintrifft. Dann kann ich schon mal mit Trockeneis testen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok die Werte unter Luft sind gut aber nicht weltbewegend - da die Karte aber wohl für "höhere Ziele" entwickelt wurde bin ich sehr gespannt was da mit Dice/LN2 drin ist die kommenden Tage 
Viel Glück!


----------



## Mayk-Freak (5. Oktober 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die 1,5GB war nicht lieferbar  Und laut k|ngp|n lässt sich bei beiden Varrianten der Speicher gleich gut übertakten.


 
Schön das der Speicher sich bei den 1,5GB und 3GB Karten gleich gut takten läßt, Trotzdem wird man mit den 1,5 GB Karten die besseren OC Ergebnisse erreichen weil die 3GB Karten mit einem höheren V-RAM-Verwaltungsaufwand und zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## Cey (5. Oktober 2011)

Höherer Verwaltungsaufwand - Weniger Leistung => Okay

Aber warum das den maximalen Takt begrenzen soll wird mir so nicht direkt ersichtlich.

Wer diese Karte nicht nur zum Dicen kauft, sollte aber auf jeden Fall zur 3GB Version greifen, um nicht VRAM-limitiert zu werden in 1-2 Jahren. Wäre echt schade um den Rest, wenns dann an RAM mangelt.


----------



## DasRegal (5. Oktober 2011)

Super Bericht! Ich bin mal gespannt was die Karte so bringt.  Viel Spaß beim HWB-Punkten.​


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2011)

Warum es etwas bremsen sollte bei der 3GB Version :

1) höherer Verwaltungsaufwand bedeutet höhere Belastung und somit höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit dass manche Komponenten früher dicht machen.
Bei Benchmarks auch im Vergleich sowieso etwas langsamer. 

2) Normalerweise war es bis jetzt immer so dass doppelte Menge Speicher auch doppelte Anzahl an Speicherbausteinen bedeutete. Da ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit doppelt so hoch dass einer der Steine nicht schneller sein kann und bremst alle anderen auch beim Gesamttakt.

3) bei der 580 Classified ist die Anzahl der Bausteinen gleich groß, egal ob 1,5 oder 3,0 GB Version. Einfach doppelte Dichte eben. Hinzu kommt dass der Speicher für beide Versionen von 2 verschieden Herstellern ist, Samsung und Hynix glaub ich, das gleicht es doch hier irgendwie aus bei dem max Takt letztendlich.

Soweit meine Theorie, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2011)

1): Ja 

2) Genau. Die 1,5GB Varriante ist mit 128MB Chips und die 3GB mit 256MB Chips ausgestattet. Aber beide Karten haben insgesamt je 12 Speicherchips.

3) Bei meiner Karte sind Hynix verbaut. Welche auf der 1,5GB Karte verbaut sind kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2011)

Die 1,5 GB Version hat dann Samsung Chips- hab ich auf Kingpincooling.com letztens gelesen.


----------



## thor1757 (6. Oktober 2011)

Da ich nirgends einer Angabe zum VID finde würde mich intteresieren wie hoch die  Spannungen im Auslieferungszustand ist mit der du die 940Mhz ereicht hast.


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2011)

Steht im Test und hin oder wieder auch in Kommentaren.


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2011)

thor1757 schrieb:


> Da ich nirgends einer Angabe zum VID finde würde mich intteresieren wie hoch die  Spannungen im Auslieferungszustand ist mit der du die 940Mhz ereicht hast.


 
Mit OC BIOS 1,15V


----------



## motek-18 (6. Oktober 2011)

hi,kannst du schon sagen in wie fern ein unterschid zwischen der EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Classified und der EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2(die aktuele)?????habe das gefühl das die FTW nicht viel OC potenzial hat?habe zwar eine aber komme so nicht richtig vorwerts stehe im moment bei 991MHz-996MHz,die 1000MHz hatt ich ganze 17s.habe keinen Bios Flash gemacht-V bei max 1.15 und nur wasserkühlung(2x 360radi).kann die  GTX 580 Classified  vielleicht mehr???????????????????????


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wie ich bereits geschrieben habe hat k|ngp|n schon einige Karten getestet und unter Luftkühlung erreichen die meisten etwa 950MHz. Die wassergekühlte Version wird sich sicherlich noch ein paar MHz weiter takten lassen aber ob dann die 1GHz fallen kann ich auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich würde es eher bezweifeln. 
Die EVGA Classified ist auch für EXtreme-OC gemacht - nicht für normales Overclocking, das muss man unterscheiden. GTX580 im Referenzdesign limitieren bei Extrem-OC ab einem gewissen Bereich durch die 8-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung, was bei der Classified nicht der Fall ist. 
Das neue Layout mit hochwertigeren Bauteilen bedeutet nicht, dass sich die Karte im niedrigem Bereich besser takten lässt. Da ist der Chip entscheidend.
Bedeutet für dich: Wenn du kein Extreme-OC betreiben willst gibt es keinen Grund diese Karte zu kaufen!

Btw: Ein paar weniger ??????? würden ausreichen


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2011)

Und noch zur Klarstellung: Extrem-OC heißt nicht 1 GHz unter Wasser, sondern 1,2 GHz und mehr unter _flüssigem Stickstoff_. Die Classified würde dich bei deinem Anliegen sicherlich nicht weiter bringen, motek. Da musst du schon Karten selektieren, bis du eine gute hast, die 1 GHz macht.


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein EVBot ist seit heute auf dem Weg. Trockeneis kommt morgen. Wenn alles passt wird die Karte am Wochenende kalt gemacht


----------



## EpicFail (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ich muss mir sowieso einen neuen PC zulegen da kommt die Karte gerade recht 
Mir ist die Hydro Copper mir 1,5 GB zu teuer und der Referenzkühler soll ja sehr laut sein, lohnt sich da der Alpenföhn Peter bzw. passt der überhaput druff?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie ja schon gesagt wurde, ist die Karte für unter Luft ungeeignet. Da empfehlen sich eher eine DCII oder Referenz mit Peter.


----------



## EpicFail (6. Oktober 2011)

Wieso ungeeingent ? Ich habe nicht vor Rekorde zu brechen, jedoch wollte ich eine EVGA Karte (10 Jahre Garantie auch bei Kühlerwechsel und so) die übertaktet ist, bzw. ich noch übertakten kann. 
Die DCII sieht gut aus aber ich will die 10 jahre Garantie. Es würde mich tierisch Ärgern wenn die Karte nach 2+ Jahren den Geist aufgibt.
(schlechte Erfahrungen mit der HD4850 musste schon einmal ausgetauscht werden, die is jetzt aber auch hin, der Backofen hält sie im moment noch am Leben)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Oktober 2011)

Gibts die garantie auch bei der Standard 580 von Evga?


----------



## EpicFail (6. Oktober 2011)

Jau auch bei der Standard (wenn man die Karte innerhalb von 30 Tagen auf der Website regiestriert, das sollte kein Problem sein)


----------



## Heusti (6. Oktober 2011)

@ 
*EpicFail* 


also wenn du ne grafikkarte mit 10 jahren garantie willst,kauf dir eine normale gtx580..
wie beschrieben..die gtx 580 classified ist nur für EXTREME OC...

die karte wäre bei dir nicht ausgelastet und dadruch zu schade sie zu kaufen..

ne normale gtx 580 bringts auch

leute? kann man sich irgendwo schon in deutschland die karte bestellen wo sie dierekt verfügbar ist?


----------



## crazzzy85 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch schon gesucht bis jetzt bei keinem deutschen Händler verfügbar ebenso so auch die gtx 580 Matrix


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2011)

Heusti schrieb:


> leute? kann man sich irgendwo schon in deutschland die karte bestellen wo sie dierekt verfügbar ist?



In meinem ersten Posting ganz oben links steht "Bezugsquelle"


----------



## Heusti (7. Oktober 2011)

@ der8auer


kommen da dann nicht noch zollgebühren auf?


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein, da es EVGA *EU* ist und deren Niederlassung in München ist


----------



## Heusti (7. Oktober 2011)

das klingt perfekt...

wielange hat es denn gedauert,bis deine karte ankam?


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Dauert bei EVGA normalerweise 1-3 Werktage nach Zahlungseingang. Versand ist per UPS


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (7. Oktober 2011)

EVBot schon da?


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Jap alles hier  Isoliere gerade die Karte


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (7. Oktober 2011)

Was macht deine Sandy? Oder benchst du noch gulfi?


----------



## Heusti (7. Oktober 2011)

klingt super

ich lese gerade du isolierst die karte hehe
das hört sich gut an..

ich bin auf die werte gespannt


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Was macht deine Sandy? Oder benchst du noch gulfi?


 
Nein mein Gulfi habe ich verkauft. Sandy macht ~5760MHz 3D stable




Heusti schrieb:


> klingt super
> 
> ich lese gerade du isolierst die karte hehe
> das hört sich gut an..
> ...


 

Karte ist isoliert aber ich habe im Moment immer noch Probleme mit dem EVBot. Ich melde mich so bald ich etwas neues habe.


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Oktober 2011)

dann mal gutes gelingen und das der EVbot mitspielt


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Folgendes Problem:

Beim Bootvorgang funktioniert der EVBot und zeigt auch die Spannungen korrekt an wie es mit der neuen Firmware sein sollte. Aber so bald ich in Windows bin heißen die Spannungen im EVBot wieder wie bei der alten Version und ich kann nichts ändern...


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Oktober 2011)

komisch das gleiche problem habe ich mit dem ROG tool von meinem M4E allerdings nur bei win 7


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Jacob Freeman von EVGA hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass das Problem bekannt ist und man daran arbeitet. Ich hoffe nur das geht schnell ansonsten muss ich dieses Wochenende wohl etwas anderes benchen....

edit: Es ist übrigens ein Problem mit der Karte selbst, nicht mit dem EVBot wie ich erst dachte. Denke es wird ein BIOS Update für die Karte geben.

edit2: Hier ists schon  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1259368 Ging ja fix


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2011)

Mal etwas plump und dumm gefragt: Musst du über den EVBot gehen? Gibts für das Kärtchen denn kein Tool, dass die Spannung regulieren kann?


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein das hat EVGA ziemlich limitiert. Momentan geht es nur per EVBot. Per Afterburner lässt sich die Spannung nicht ändern.

Es wird aber bald eine neue Version des ELEET Tools geben. Damit lässt sich die Spannung dann ändern


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2011)

Das bringt dir für dieses WE jetzt nur bedingt etwas - schade. Hätte mir von dem Monster auch zu Beginn eigentlich mehr "Möglichkeiten" erhofft. Schade dass du jetzt gerade noch  beta alpha-Tester spielst.


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2011)

Es funktioniert  Also kann ich dieses Wochenende doch benchen  Kurzer Check mit mehr Spannung aber noch nicht SubZero.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stay Tuned!


edit:

ready to go:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Oktober 2011)

Na super, gute Nachrichten. Software Lösung wäre aber auch fein 

Erwarte aber nicht zuviel unter Dice, dafür heizt die Karte zuviel. 1150 Mhz wären schon okay 

Geht beim Ram nicht mehr als 1175 ?  Die Matrix und die Lightning machen locker 1300 und mehr...

Viel Spaß beim Benchen und mach mal ein paar Fotos für uns vom Setup


----------



## Mayk-Freak (8. Oktober 2011)

@der8auer
Prima das jetzt alles funktioniert dann wünsche viel spaß beim benchen und gute Ergebnisse!


@Dr.House 
Die Matrix und Lightning haben 128MB VRam Chips und diese EVGA Classifiield hat 256MB VRam Chips und normalerweise kann man mit kleineren Chips höher takten.


----------



## Mayk-Freak (8. Oktober 2011)

Heusti schrieb:


> @
> *EpicFail*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das die Karte nur für Extrem OC ist ist übertrieben , wehr wert auf eine schöne Karte mit hochwertigen Bauteilen legt kann die Karte genau so kaufen ob er damit nun OC oder Ex OC betreib oder nur Spielt ist doch egal.


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem EVBot lässt sich ja auch die RAM-Voltage ändern. Nennt sich bei dieser Karte FB-VDD. Mit etwas mehr Spannung bin ich momentan bei 1250MHz. Es ist also noch mehr drin 

EVBot mit neuer Firmware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehen könnte lassen sich hier die GPU Spannung (NV VDD (3D)), RAM Spannung (FB VDD) und PLL Spannung (PEX VDD) einstellen. Zusätzlich gibt es die Option die OCP an- und auszuschalten (NV OCP).


----------



## zøtac (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Karte ist ziemlich genial <3
Weist du zufällig ob die 1.5GB Variante auch in Deutschland auf den Markt kommt? Hab die bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Vaykir (8. Oktober 2011)

Seien Bezugsquelle steht doch im ersten Post drinne:

EVGA | Products


----------



## Heusti (8. Oktober 2011)

werde mir am mittwoch auch 3 stück dieser karte bestellen...
auch die 3gb variante

und luftgekühlt..ich werde schauen,dass ich das maximum aus der karte mit luftkühlung rausnehme

mein gulfi wird ja hoffentlich ausreichen.

@der8auer
sieht bis jetzt alles super aus,ich bin sehr auf neue werte gespannt 

bestellen werde ich mir die karte bei avitos

hoffe es daurert nicht allzulange bis die karten kommen


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Hatte gerade eine Schrecksekunde. Nach dem letzten Run wollte ich anfangen den RAM zu übertakten. Ich hatte nur um 50MHz erhöht und plötzlich war alles voller Artefakten. Selbst nach dem Neustart und unter Standardspannung und Standardtakt war der Bildschirm übersät mit Grafikfehlern. Nach 20min im Backofen gehts jetzt aber wieder  Bin also noch nicht fertig.

Die GPU ist unter DICE bei 1150MHz am Ende (übrigens gute Einschätzung, Dr.House!). Auch ein weiteres erhöhen der Spannung bringt nichts mehr, da die GPU einfach zu warm wird. Während des Runs geht die Temperatur auf bis zu -60°C runter (Idle -72°C). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde jetzt nochmal alles isolieren und anschließend den RAM testen.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Oktober 2011)

@der8auer
Sehr schönes Review. Nur schade, dass die Karte bei 1150MHZ Schluss macht. Hab eben EVGA GTX 580 Classified - Extreme Cooling gefunden, da geht die Karte bis 1572MHz unter DICE. Aber man hat halt nicht immer so ein Glück bei den Karten^^


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist LN2, kein DICE. Das sind locker mal bis zu 100K Unterschied


----------



## EpicFail (8. Oktober 2011)

@er8auer: Soll das heißen die Karte ist im Ar***?


----------



## Dr.House (8. Oktober 2011)

1150 ist ganz okay für Dice, mehr geht halt nicht da es zu warm ist 
LN2 brauchen wir. 

Gib dem RAM Feuer unterm A***h .

Happy benching noch


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

@ EpicFail: Nein die Karte hatte nur einen kurzzeitigen Ausfall und funktioniert wieder 

@ House: Danke dir  Ja DICE ist einfach zu warm -.-


Noch schnell ein paar Bilder, dass es euch nicht langweilig wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayk-Freak (8. Oktober 2011)

1150 Mhz unter DICE kann sich sehen lassen und mit dem EVbot Spannungen verstellen ist auch eine tolle sache, wieso ist der CPU Takt so niedrig?


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Mir geht es im Moment nicht um das Gesamtergebnis - nur um den GPU Takt. Ich könnte mit DICE auf der CPU auch mit 5770 Mhz benchen aber dann habe ich eine Fehlerquelle mehr.
So läuft die CPU momentan mit einem Luftkühler.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Oktober 2011)

Weil er nur die Karte austesten will, bevor er sich richtig ans Tweaken und benchen macht 

Edit: der8auer war schneller.

@ Roman

Mach mal bitte einen 06er mit CPU @ Dice .  , die 40k sollten fallen


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Morgen werde ich mit CPU @ DICE benchen. Heute nacht versuche ich den RAM noch etwas zu pushen. Habe momentan das Gefühl, dass der RAM Kälte nicht so wirklich mag.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach shit, da hab ich wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen   Dann können sich die 1150MHz echt sehen lassen^^
Brauch dein 26k echt 1,35V bei 4GHz? meiner begnügt sich da noch mit 1,31V.


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2011)

Nö da reichen wahrscheinlich auch 1,25V. Habe das nie getestet  Ich weiß nur, dass ich 1,7V für 5770MHz brauche  1,35V sind auf jeden Fall safe.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Oktober 2011)

Stromverbrauch is ja egal  Für 5GHz brauch ich 1,5V, hab das mal mit LuKü getestet^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2011)

Okay ich gebe auf für heute... Es ist kein Problem die GPU zu übertakten. Aber so bald ich den RAM subzero zu hoch übertakte habe ich wieder das gleiche Problem mit dem Grafikfehlern welche auch trotz Neustarts nicht weggehen. Habe anschließend wieder auf Luft umgebaut und die Karte läuft ohne Probleme  Das verstehe wer will.


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Oktober 2011)

1150Mhz ist ein üblicher Wert für die GTX580 unter Trockeneis! Wenn der Ram jetzt noch ordentlich was mitmacht, ist die Karte afu einem Niveau mit Lightning und Matrix.
Kommst du irgendwie an LN2?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Oktober 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Stromverbrauch is ja egal  Für 5GHz brauch ich 1,5V, hab das mal mit LuKü getestet^^



Hi, ja die cpu ist eine von der sorte, die leider viel spannung braucht. Dafür geht sie aber auch wie sau.
Für 4ghz sind schon 1.25v nötig. Das machen andere exemplare noch bei stock voltage.

Und bevor du dich wunderst, wieso ich das weis: die cpu war mal meine^^

@roman
Das mit dem ram ist ja echt bitter. Schade.
Aber da wirste sicher nicht der erste und nicht der letzte sein, dem das passiert.


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> 1150Mhz ist ein üblicher Wert für die GTX580 unter Trockeneis! Wenn der Ram jetzt noch ordentlich was mitmacht, ist die Karte afu einem Niveau mit Lightning und Matrix.
> Kommst du irgendwie an LN2?



Beim RAM bin ich mir gerade echt unsicher ob der nicht einen Knacks hat. Werde mir evtl. noch die 1,5GB Varriante holen und es erneut testen. Ja ich will mir eigentlich nächsten Freitag LN2 holen.



Vaykir schrieb:


> Hi, ja die cpu ist eine von der sorte, die leider viel spannung braucht. Dafür geht sie aber auch wie sau.
> Für 4ghz sind schon 1.25v nötig. Das machen andere exemplare noch bei stock voltage.
> 
> Und bevor du dich wunderst, wieso ich das weis: die cpu war mal meine^^
> ...


 
Ich hoffe nur, dass der RAM nicht dauerhaft beschädigt ist. Werde ich heute testen.


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2011)

Doppelpost und Update 

12,5kg DICE sind weg. Ergebnisse siehe unten im ersten Posting auf Seite 1


----------



## Bene11660 (9. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Test und schöne Bilder, ich mags wenns im Pc friert


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Oktober 2011)

Sehr nettes Ergebnis, hoffe für dich, das der RAM keinen dauerhaften Schatten weghatt.


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Schöner Test und schöne Bilder, ich mags wenns im Pc friert



Thanks 



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Ergebnis, hoffe für dich, das der RAM keinen dauerhaften Schatten weghatt.



Danke! Nein der Karte geht es gut. Es war ein reines Kälteproblem.


----------



## crazzzy85 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Roman darf ich fragen woher du das ln2 herbekommst...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (10. Oktober 2011)

schöner test.
an einem test mit den gtx285 classified wäre ich auch sehr interessiert

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Hi Roman darf ich fragen woher du das ln2 herbekommst...


 
Broser: BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte (ist eine Möglichkeit)


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2011)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> schöner test.
> an einem test mit den gtx285 classified wäre ich auch sehr interessiert
> 
> mfg


 
Werde ich machen wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe 

@ crazzzy85: Siehe Vaykirs Post


----------



## Heusti (12. Oktober 2011)

weswegen ist die karte jz nirgendsmehr verfürgbar?!...

die sind ja wohl nicht ausverkauft


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2011)

Also zumindest bei EVGA auf der Homepage ist die Karte im Moment ausverkauft. Die 1,5GB Version war aber noch nicht mal in den USA verfügbar. Wird wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Cey (15. Oktober 2011)

Der Stromverbrauch beim Dicen hätte mich sehr interessiert


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2011)

Demnächst werde ich die Karte mit LN2 übertakten dann messe ich den Stromverbrauch für dich


----------



## Cey (15. Oktober 2011)

Cool  Danke ^^


----------



## Moose83 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wird auf jeden Fall ne Menge sein, 1000W+ Markennetzteil ist da Pflicht
Werde demnächst mal schauen, was meine DC2 unter Kaskade macht, weil unterm Standartkühler bin ich ebenfalls zwischen 940 und 960 gekommen, je nach Benchmark


----------



## oanvoanc (30. Oktober 2011)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> schöner test.
> an einem test mit den gtx285 classified wäre ich auch sehr interessiert
> 
> mfg



wer hat solche karten? 
damit ist ja sogar 4-way sli möglich oder?


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch 2 von den GTX285  Ja 4-Way SLI ist damit möglich.


----------



## Dr.House (30. Oktober 2011)

wir wollen Fotos sehen von den 285 Classified   Bitte...  Sabber


----------



## fuzz3l (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich will iieber mal Ergebnisse unter LN2 von der 580 Classified sehen 
1600Mhz ist da aber Pflicht 

Btw: Was haste für die 285 Classis bezahlt? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

500$ inkl. Versand aus den USA  Ja ich arbeite daran LN2 zu bekommen


----------



## Ü50 (30. Oktober 2011)

Und wo sind die Fotos?


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja gut morgen gibts Fotos


----------



## Berserker (30. Oktober 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ich will iieber mal Ergebnisse unter LN2 von der 580 Classified sehen
> 1600Mhz ist da aber Pflicht
> 
> Btw: Was haste für die 285 Classis bezahlt? Gerne auch per PN



Die kann es noch nicht geben,da ich zur Zeit zum Update machen noch sein EVBOT habe.Gut,dass ich mein 4Way noch habe.  Geht,aber diese Woche noch Retour. Dann stehen Ergebnisse unter LN2 nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## fuzz3l (30. Oktober 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> 500$ inkl. Versand aus den USA  Ja ich arbeite daran LN2 zu bekommen


 
Ich hoffe für beide zusammen 

@Markus:
Mach mal hinne


----------



## Berserker (30. Oktober 2011)

Mach ich,kümmere ich morgen drum. Bis zum WE sollte er den EVBot wieder haben. Musst dich also noch bis min. dahin gedulden.


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir Markus 

@ Christian: für beide natürlich


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2011)

Dr.House schrieb:


> wir wollen Fotos sehen von den 285 Classified   Bitte...  Sabber


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. November 2011)

sehen echt  gut aus die gtx285er.
leider haben die mir zu wenig speicher aber schon alleine die 3 strom anschlüsse sind sexy

mfg


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt gehts auch hier mal weiter  Hatte anfangs starke Probleme mit LN2 und der Karte. So bald ich über 1200MHz ging wurde der Bildschirm schwarz, weiß oder grau - egal bei welcher Spannung oder Temperatur. Habe dann auf EVGA Frostbite Wärmeleitpaste umgestellt und verwende jetzt andere 12V Schienen bei meinem Netzteil. 

Kurzes Zwischenergebnis mit 1450MHz 3DMark03:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein paar Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne Frage von nem absolut unwissenden Laien: 

Ist das nicht ziemlich gefährlich für die Karte, falls das Eis schmilzt?


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Dezember 2011)

Jap, das ist gefährlich!

Eis = nicht leitend

Wasser = leitend

Deshalb muss/wird die Karte auch isoliert, das entstehendes Kondenswasser nicht direkt auf die Elektronikbauteile gelangen kann. 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2011)

Jap  Meine Karte ist aber mit LiquidTape isoliert und somit gut geschützt gegen Kondenswasser. Allerdings hält Hardware mehr aus als die meisten denken. Selbst wenn die Karte nicht isoliert ist, ist ein Defekt durch Kondenswasser meiner Erfahrung nach recht unwahrscheinlich. Meistens wird das System einfach instabil oder es gibt Grafikfehler. Nach dem Auftauen/Trocknen läuft dann meist wieder alles normal.


----------



## Lower (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Roman,

Habe das gleiche Problem mit der Lightning und den 1200 MHz. Äußert sich auch in einem Black, Grey, Whitescreen (oder andere Farben)

Weißt du wie ich am besten 2 Netzteile parallel laufen lasse?

Ansonsten echt schöne Ergebnisse mit der Classi, ist unter den 580ern definitiv eine Überlegung wert! Kann dir nur den 285.38er ans Herz legen, der scheint recht gut zu sein ab dem 03er aufwärts!

lg Lovro


----------



## Dr.House (4. Dezember 2011)

Na das sieht schon mal besser aus - endlich 1400+ , jetzt noch Mem und CPU aufdrehen und die 170k sind gefallen 

Hol dir endlich ein fettes Single-Rail NT , hätte dir ne Menge LN2 erspart.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Dezember 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Weißt du wie ich am besten 2 Netzteile parallel laufen lasse?



Es gibt da so Verbindungsstecker, die beim starten des Mainboards beide NTs anwerfen. Habe so einen z.B. bei meinem Silverston TemJin07 dabei gehabt. Klappt auch beim benchen wunderbar 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2011)

Interessant ist übrigens auch, dass die Karte keinen Coldbug hat. Konnte den Pot voll machen und entspannt bei -172°C unter Last benchen


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel bringt es, sich die EVGA Frostbite zu kaufen? Also was hattest du für eine Verbesserung bei den Temps?


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2011)

Temperatur kann ich nicht sagen da ich immer nur die Temperatur des Pots habe und nicht vom Chip selbst. Aber es brachte ein paar MHz mehr also ich bin von der Paste überzeugt. Selbst bei etwa -100 war die paste nicht fest im Gegensatz zur z.B. Arctic Ceramique


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Gut zu wissen, hab mehrere Pasten getestet, und keine ist so richtig für -Bereich geeignet Ist halt teuer die EVGA Paste, sind ja nur 2g drin, aber werde die auchmal testen
Bekommst du die Karte noch höher wie 1450 oder ist da Schluß?


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2011)

ich hab da nur 1,4V verwender  Gehe also schon davon aus dass noch mehr drin ist


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Nice, nur 1,4V und 1450 ist top, bei 1,5V sollten die 1500 fallen Hoffe du hast ein gutes Netzteil, die GTX 580 sind Netzteilkiller


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Dezember 2011)

Bekommst du den RAM noch hoch? Der bremst aktuell stark...

Die Verwendung von anderer WLP, wie zB Gelid GC Extreme, ist nicht wegen besserer Temperaturen, sondern viel eher, weil bei hoher Last der Pot abspringen kann und dann selbstverständlich neu aufgebaut werden muss. Die hohe Differenz zwischen Hitze der GPU und Kälte vom Pot muss die WLP auch aushalten.


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2011)

laut TiN verträgt der RAM auch locker 2V. Damit müsste dann was zwischen 1250 und 1300 drin sein. Werde ich morgen testen


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel LN2 hast du den man geordert? 
Bist du nicht schon seit über 1 Woche am benchen?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2011)

180L  Benche halt nicht jeden Tag


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch wirklich ein anderes Netzteil... Die Taktraten bei den folgenden Ergebnissen habe ich immer bei 1,40v erreicht. Mehr Spannung brachte nur wieder diese typischen Freezes mit schwarz, grau oder weißen Bildschirmen.

[hwbot=2227874]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2227870]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2227872]submission[/hwbot]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Dezember 2011)

Jou, deine 52000 im 05er find ich genial 

Ansonsten top Ergebnisse...

Der Ram ist aber echt grottig mit nur 1200.   

Jetzt neues NT ordern und weiterbenchen.


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2011)

Jo die 52000 fand ich auch geil 

Kannst du ein gutes Netzteil empfehlen?


----------



## McZonk (6. Dezember 2011)

Singlerail Corsair. (Wie wärs mit 100 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Schiene?  Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200 1200W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-1200AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)

Geiler Score im 05er, allein dafür hast dir ja nen Pokal verdient .


----------



## fuzz3l (6. Dezember 2011)

Corsair AX1200 oder HCP1200 von Antec.
Ansonsten kannste eher alles vergessen...


----------



## EpicFail (6. Dezember 2011)

Yup ich empfehle auch das AX1200. Auf Youtube hab ich mal ein Video gesehen, wo einer das Ding mit 2100W Betrieben hat
Ich find das Video nur grade nicht

@der8auer: Was meinst du, sind die 1200Mhz auch mit der WaKü Variante möglich? Nach endlosen Foren-Threads und umentscheidungen  bin ich jetzt Definitiv bei 2 GTX580 Classified Hydro Copper und dem 3930k + ne richtig schöne WaKü (wird meine erste)
Jetzt hab ich schon 2(?) mal gelesen, das die WaKü variante die 1,2Ghz Stabil () läuft. Kann da was dran sein  oder doch nur Angeberei?

MfG


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2011)

Halte ich für ein absolutes Gerücht... Mit DICE (etwa -65°C an der Karte) kam ich gerade mal auf 1160 MHz. Da kommst mit WaKü niemals auf 1200MHz und schon gar nicht stabil 

@ Zonk: Ich glaub das wirds


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jep, das Corsair ist eine sehr gute Wahl, da machste nix falsch mit, zumal es auch mal wesentlich mehr wegsteckt, wie 1200W


----------



## EpicFail (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmm gut, ich werds dann einfach selber austesten wie weit ich gehen kann. Und weil ich vom OC'en jetzt nicht Wahnsinnig viel Ahnung habe noch eine Frage: Du schreibst das du auf 1160Mhz kamst, als die Karte -65°C kalt war. Weshalb kamst du nicht weiter bzw. was passiert da in der Graka das sie nicht mehr mitspielt? (An der Temperatur wirds ja wohl kaum liegen)


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2011)

Klar liegst an der Temp, weist du wieviel Verlustleistung eine 580 bei 1,4V und 1450 Core überhaupt hat Gute Karten machen unter Luft etwa 950, unter Wasser 1000, mehr ist da nicht drin!


----------



## EpicFail (6. Dezember 2011)

@Moose83: Woher sollte ich denn


----------



## Matti OC (6. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein absolutes Gerücht... Mit DICE (etwa -65°C an der Karte) kam ich gerade mal auf 1160 MHz. Da kommst mit WaKü niemals auf 1200MHz und schon gar nicht stabil
> 
> @ Zonk: Ich glaub das wirds


 
Hi, meine GTX 580 mit Wakü geht ca. 1000 MHz. 

lg


----------



## crazzzy85 (6. Dezember 2011)

@der8auer Das corsair ax1200 würde ich auch empfehlen habe es auch geordert. Hatten wir nicht noch drüber gesprochen als ich bei dir den GPU Pot geholt hatte


----------



## Dr.House (6. Dezember 2011)

Jepp ,ich kann auch das AX1200 empfehlen - hab ich auch - ist verdammt solide und stabil.
Auch wenn das HC1200 stabil ist mit den Multi-Rail sind mir 100 A aus einem Hahn lieber


----------



## fuzz3l (6. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige Problem bei den Single-Rail-NTs ist die quasi nicht vorhandene OCP.
Aber da auch bei uns diverse Leute mit dem AX1200 arbeiten und auch schon diverse Sessions mit einer GTX580 Gehabt haben (u.a. Mein 3D03 WR ist mit einem AX1200 gemacht) sehe ich da kein Risiko 

Klare Kaufemofehlung!


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2011)

EpicFail schrieb:


> Hmm gut, ich werds dann einfach selber austesten wie weit ich gehen kann. Und weil ich vom OC'en jetzt nicht Wahnsinnig viel Ahnung habe noch eine Frage: Du schreibst das du auf 1160Mhz kamst, als die Karte -65°C kalt war. Weshalb kamst du nicht weiter bzw. was passiert da in der Graka das sie nicht mehr mitspielt? (An der Temperatur wirds ja wohl kaum liegen)


 
Das merkst wenn selbst mehr Spannung keine positive Auswirkung mehr auf den Takt hat bzw. es wird sogar schon schlechter, da die Karte noch wärmer wird. Das ganze resultiert dann in ganz normalen Blue-Screens oder Freezes.




crazzzy85 schrieb:


> @der8auer Das corsair ax1200 würde ich auch empfehlen habe es auch geordert. Hatten wir nicht noch drüber gesprochen als ich bei dir den GPU Pot geholt hatte


 
Jau ich erinner mich :d




Dr.House schrieb:


> Jepp ,ich kann auch das AX1200 empfehlen - hab ich auch - ist verdammt solide und stabil.
> Auch wenn das HC1200 stabil ist mit den Multi-Rail sind mir 100 A aus einem Hahn lieber


 


fuzz3l schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem bei den Single-Rail-NTs ist die quasi nicht vorhandene OCP.
> Aber da auch bei uns diverse Leute mit dem AX1200 arbeiten und auch schon diverse Sessions mit einer GTX580 Gehabt haben (u.a. Mein 3D03 WR ist mit einem AX1200 gemacht) sehe ich da kein Risiko
> 
> Klare Kaufemofehlung!


 
Danke dann wirds das wohl  Ich hoffe mal, dass das dann auch die Ursache ist  Zumindest kann ich mir nicht erklären woran es sonst liegen könnte. Temperatur geht nicht tiefer und bei mehr Spannung kommt sofort wieder der grau, schwarz, weiß Bilder-Freeze.


----------



## General Quicksilver (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal, das Problem am Netzteil wird nicht unbedingt sein, das es den Dauerstrom nicht liefern kann, sondern eher, dass es die kurzen Stromspitzen die beim Nachladen der Abwärtswandler der GPU-Spannungsversorgung entstehen, nicht ausreichend abfangen kann. Eventuell würden da einige zusätzliche Ultra - Low - ESR & - ESL - Kondensatoren direkt am Stecker für die Graka kurzfristig Abhilfe schaffen. Das Problem dürfte da aber eher sein, die "Kondensatorbank" dann auch sinnvoll an die 12V - Leitungen anzuschließen, denn lange Anschlussleitungen (diese müssten außerdem möglichst dick sein) sind wegen der dadurch eingebrachten Induktivität (und auch dem Widerstand) ungünstig. (Eventuell würde das Verdrillen der Leitungen das Induktivitätsproblem etwas mildern.)
Die Frage dabei ist aber in wie weit das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, ...


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Stromspitzen  geb ich dir definitiv recht. Das Problem tritt auch meist bei Szenen mit sehr hoher Belastung und FPS auf. Aber da hol ich mir lieber gleich ein neues Netzteil


----------



## General Quicksilver (7. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bei den Stromspitzen  geb ich dir definitiv recht. Das Problem tritt auch meist bei Szenen mit sehr hoher Belastung und FPS auf. Aber da hol ich mir lieber gleich ein neues Netzteil


 
Ja, ein neues Netzteil ist da besser, es ging ja auch eher darum die Zeit bis zu einem neuen Netzteil zu überbrücken. Das Problem der Kondensatorlösung wäre ja sowieso, das die nur auf "Gut Glück" dimensioniert und aufgebaut wäre, oder eben nach dem Versuch - Irrtum - Prinzip verbessert werden müsste (eher nicht empfehlenswert  ). 
Was auch sein könnte wäre, das ab einem gewissen Tastgrad der Abwärtswandler sich die verschiedenen Phasen in ihrer Aktivzeit überschneiden, also dass bei nur etwas mehr Last deutlich höhere Stromspitzen auftreten. Aber bei 100A sollte das auch kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Eventuell würden da einige zusätzliche Ultra - Low - ESR & - ESL - Kondensatoren direkt am Stecker für die Graka kurzfristig Abhilfe schaffen. Das Problem dürfte da aber eher sein, die "Kondensatorbank" dann auch sinnvoll an die 12V - Leitungen anzuschließen, denn lange Anschlussleitungen (diese müssten außerdem möglichst dick sein) sind wegen der dadurch eingebrachten Induktivität (und auch dem Widerstand) ungünstig. (Eventuell würde das Verdrillen der Leitungen das Induktivitätsproblem etwas mildern.)
> Die Frage dabei ist aber in wie weit das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, ...


 
Der Sinn wäre in der Tat abzuwägen (z.B. auch im Vergleich zu zusätzlichen Kondensatoren direkt auf der Platine), aber der Aufbau sollte eigentlich sehr einfach sein:
8 pin-Kupplungen besorgen (z.B. ne Verlängerung kaufen), ggf. mit dickeren Kabeln mit 8 pin Steckern verbinden, zwischen die Kabelstränge die gewünschten Kondensatoren hängen. "Zuviel" kann man (sieht man von der persönlichen Sicherheit ab) auch nicht nehmen, denn beim Idealzustand von konstanter Spannung wären sie komplett wirkungslos.


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Sinn wäre in der Tat abzuwägen (z.B. auch im Vergleich zu zusätzlichen Kondensatoren direkt auf der Platine), aber der Aufbau sollte eigentlich sehr einfach sein:
> 8 pin-Kupplungen besorgen (z.B. ne Verlängerung kaufen), ggf. mit dickeren Kabeln mit 8 pin Steckern verbinden, zwischen die Kabelstränge die gewünschten Kondensatoren hängen. "Zuviel" kann man (sieht man von der persönlichen Sicherheit ab) auch nicht nehmen, denn beim Idealzustand von konstanter Spannung wären sie komplett wirkungslos.


 
Naja, theoretisch kannst du schon zu viel nehmen (bei entladenen Kondensatoren spricht der Überstromschutz vom Netzteil beim Einschalten an), aber vorher sollten die Kosten das blockieren (schließlich geht es ja nicht darumdie theoretische Machbarkeit nachzuweisen).
Außerdem fürt das Hinzufügen von Kondensatoren dazu, dass die Regelung der entsprechenden Spannung träger wird, da sich die Zeitkonstanten nach oben verschieben. (Also unter Umständen längere Einschwingzeit, mehr Energie die gespeichert ist (kann zu Problemen in Fehlerfällen füren, sollte aber im konkreten Anwendungsfall uninteressant sein). Auch kann sich das Einschwingverhalten grundlegend ändern.) Extrem zu große Kapazitäten können auch zur Beschädigung der vorgeschalteten Elektronik führen (da diese beim Aufladen im Einschaltmoment zu lange und / oder zu heftig überlastet wird, (ich habe auf diese Weise mal einen Brückengleichrichter zerlegt), das sollte aber eigentlich beim PC-NT durch den Überstromschutz (sofern verhanden) nicht passieren.
Je näher die zusätzlichen Kondensatoren am Schaltwandler sind, desto besser, am besten wäre es SMD - Kondensatoren direkt an den Pin der Schaltwandler für die Lastversorgung gegen Masse zu löten. Problem hierbei wäre das die Grafikkarte modifiziert weren muss. Dabei muss aber auch beachtet werden, das die GND - Verbindung der Kondensatoren entsprechend  ausgeführt werden (lange Anschlussleitungen bringen wieder das Problem des ESL).
Bei sehr schnellen Schaltvorgängen ist die parasitäre Induktivität der Leitungen / Leiterbahnen das größere Hinderniss als der parasitäre Widerstand dieser, daher befindet sich auch in der Regel an Schaltkreisen immer noch mal ein kleiner besonders indukrtionsarmer Keramik-Kondensator. Die etwas größeren Elkos sind dann dort dafür da den parasitären Widerstand der Zuleitungen auszugleichen.
Da aber ein stärkeres Netzteil das Problem behebt sollten die Anforderungen an ESL nicht ganz so schlimm sein, schließlich sind da ja auch paar cm Leitung dazwischen  .
Das konkrete Problem dürfte eher daher stammen das die Kondensatoren auf der Grafikkarte nicht schnell genug durch das Netzteil nachgeladen werden können (Spitzenstrom des Netzteils nich ausreichend). Die zusätzlichen Kondensatoren sollen nun dafür sorgen, das der Spannungseinbruch durch die Entnahme der Ladung geringer ausfällt. Das Problem, dass das Netzteil zu lange braucht um die fehlende Ladung zu ergänzen beheben sie leider nicht, sondern mildern das Problem nur ab...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (17. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Hier stand Mist.


----------



## oanvoanc (22. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das merkst wenn selbst mehr Spannung keine positive Auswirkung mehr auf den Takt hat bzw. es wird sogar schon schlechter, da die Karte noch wärmer wird. Das ganze resultiert dann in ganz normalen Blue-Screens oder Freezes.
> 
> Danke dann wirds das wohl  Ich hoffe mal, dass das dann auch die Ursache ist  Zumindest kann ich mir nicht erklären woran es sonst liegen könnte. Temperatur geht nicht tiefer und bei mehr Spannung kommt sofort wieder der grau, schwarz, weiß Bilder-Freeze.



hab ab 1300 bei einer direct cu2 auch immer grey-screens.

welchen pot verwendest du? und was hast du unter load für temperaturen?


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

der8auer Raptor Pot. Ca. -145 unter Last. Welche WLP verwendest? Pot mehrfach montiert und probiert?


----------



## farming (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe meine 580 Classified jetzt unter Luft stabil auf 1000MHz bei 1,3V bekommen. Das kann ich natürlich nicht 24/7 machen, komplett wahnsinnig bin ich ja auch nicht, aber das lief so mehrere Stunden stabil in BF3 ohne vsync mit eigentlich durchgehend 100% GPU Last (99% angezeigt). 3dMark 11 lief auch 2 Stunden lang in der loop ohne Probleme. Die Temperatur bewegt sich um 63°C, ganz selten 64 bei 100% fanspeed. 
Netzteil (dafür werdet ihr mich schlagen) ist ein Chieftec APS 1000C.  APS-1000C (1000Watt / 80PLUS / Kabelmanagement)
Ich habe auch eigentlich nicht vor, mir ein singlerail Netzteil zu kaufen, da ich bisher von Chieftec und auch von diesem Netzteil im Besonderen noch nicht enttäuscht wurde. 
Ich plane mir eine Wasserkühlung zu bauen mit den Radiatoren auf dem Balkon, zumindest im Winter verspreche ich mir davon traumhafte Temperaturen, im Sommer wird es dann ähnlich einer normalen Wasserkühlung sein. Ich denke mal, damit gehen dann zumindest etwas mehr als die 1000MHz, eventuell auch mit etwas weniger als 1,3V.


----------

